# Samplitude midi vst how to ?



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi,

after some years being "abstinent" I bite the bullet and took the actual update deal to Samplitude music studio 2019. I still love the idea of having a sketching environment with evrything (including instruments, easy mastering etc.) "in".

Now the problems start.....I dont find a way to integrate/route my midi vst (like melody sauce, riffer, any arpeggiator etc.) to another channel or whatever. I dont found any option to choose a midi out from one channel with the midi vst and then take this as midi in for the other channel with the vst instrument.

I followed the general descriptions in the user guide (nothing about midi vst in these 550 sides....) and in the vsti manager on the lower task bar set with the right mouse button the output channel from the midi vst to a channel with a vst instrument but that does not help.

If you wonder why I dont ask magix support: I did, but usually I remember that you can count reaction times in month (if you EVER get an answer ad all), so if anyone has any idea how to solver this would be really appreciated .


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 6, 2019)

I think that's all possible but you'll need to find it in the manual (not the greatest manual around). Samplitude is very limited when it comes to midi so I'd recommend switching to another DAW.


----------

